# Homebrewing for all...



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Rarely do we post new product launches outside our own forum on here, as I personally hate 'spam', but this may appeal to a lot of you into waxes or sealants, whether ours or not. Because of the reason mentioned, I won't go into great detail here but essentially it is a DIY make your own car wax 'home brew' kit, of a professional quality. So buying bags of different waxes and bottles of solvent isn't required - we have done the mixing etc beforehand to keep it simple. Price is 39.95 GBP for 250ml finished product. Availability is 'now', ie it is launched today.










More info and a little comp here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238197


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

This is such a great idea, wives around the country will be hating you come New Year


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I like that! :argie:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Brilliant idea, this Dodo ain't ever gonna be extinct!!


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice idea Dom!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That's a sensational idea for any enthusiast mate! Sure to be very popular indeed!


----------

